# New limiter cap tool



## backhoelover (Apr 11, 2018)

new limiter cap tool for echo cs-4510. Does anyone know when saw will be available in us?


----------



## s sidewall (Apr 11, 2018)

Is that all it is, a threaded shaft or is there more to it?

Steve


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 11, 2018)

nope that it lol


----------



## s sidewall (Apr 11, 2018)

Take a Phillips head screw driver, cut the end off and cut the correct threads, homemade style.

Steve


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 12, 2018)

You will also have to hallow it out


----------



## s sidewall (Apr 12, 2018)

Drill press [emoji38]

Steve


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 12, 2018)

For 6.00 I just bought the tool lol


----------



## blades (Apr 12, 2018)

$6 tool , + $6.00 shipping or more. Small order fees, handling charges , $6 part ends costing $25 or more.


----------



## s sidewall (Apr 13, 2018)

Best use a craftsman screw driver, snap on would cost about 25 or more.

Steve


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 13, 2018)

blades said:


> $6 tool , + $6.00 shipping or more. Small order fees, handling charges , $6 part ends costing $25 or more.



Who charges all the special fees that’s crazy


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Apr 13, 2018)

You're worried about $6 for shipping.
I'm worried about the $37,500 fine for each violation.....


----------



## blades (Apr 13, 2018)

You've never done business with Bailey's then. Plus that is getting to be the norm. Fleabay is notorious for shipping and handling charges that are more than, at a minimum double, the merchandise. ( which is not fleabays fault but the sellers themselves) so one has to look at the charges before committing to the sale/purchase. Your local utility has been doing to you for years already. Like $0.19/kw + faculty charge+ meter rental +transportation,+ any special ones = $.38kw. don't forget a lot of merchants charge 3-3.5% or higher for credit card use besides. ( to be fair here that is what they are charged by the processing company) Auctions now almost all have a minimmum +10-15% buyers fee attached. Gov. offices counter fees on top of what ever you are there for.


----------



## s sidewall (Apr 13, 2018)

Not counting paying taxes on top of taxes, handling fees, looking it up fees and them on purpose sending the wrong items shipping return fees.

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Apr 13, 2018)

I think a lot of sellers just sell via drop shipped with the extra charges being their profit. I was looking at a set of poulan points a while back that had to be that. Price was like 3.95 shipping was like 7.99.


----------



## blades (Apr 16, 2018)

Ups minimum is about that and Usps also.


----------



## smcrow (Jun 1, 2018)

reason people charge stupid amounts on shipping is because neither eBay or PayPal take a percentage out of the shipping amount. so you will see alot of shipping charges that are higher. so when you find an item that is regularly $15 at a store and is $4.50 with $16 shipping its so that they can end up with more money in their (the seller) pockets. all numbers are exagerations......well kinda...lol


----------

